# Looks like i might be out of work soon



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

and i suck at job hunting

the company isn't doing so well   so may not be any work come the new year.

as for job hunting. i seriously have no ability to find jobs  i spent  about  3 years on the dole last time and in the end  the  company contacted me.

got to do something drastic this time if  i want to keep myself in the style i'm accustomed to  (dakimakura aren't cheap)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh no 

Start looking now! I can't stress that enough.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Belushi (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that mate, its a tough jobs market at the moment.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 25, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> and i suck at job hunting


So does more or less everybody else 

Good luck with finding something else, hopefully better, and preferably very soon.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

doing the apprenticeship program  and all the apprentices are either  getting fired  or not  doing the  coursework.   not a happy situation.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 25, 2011)

bugger


----------



## Belushi (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Start looking now! I can't stress that enough.



Top advice.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

TES jobs.  ICT   london... number of jobs 2   number of FE jobs... 0


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh no
> 
> Start looking now! I can't stress that enough.



This is exactly right, don't wait for the axe to fall, get out there now and start looking.  Even if you don't find anything by the time you're made redundant at least you will have a good grasp of the opportunities available and hopefully some good interview experience.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> TES jobs. ICT london... number of jobs 2 number of FE jobs... 0



Expand your search, maybe?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

a quick look at a number  of teaching jobs  websites  leaves me feeling  rather disturbed

a  regular IT job my be on the cards


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't know if these might be any use to you:
www.reed.co.uk
www.jobserve.com
www.jobsearch.co.uk
www.totaljobs.com
www.monster.co.uk


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Expand your search, maybe?



i was hoping to get a teaching job seeing i've just gone and done my PGCE and gained my ifl membership n all that

actually  that  reminded me to have a look at the ifl  site   for unemployment stuff. there are a few links


----------



## Belushi (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you tried jobs.ac.uk shippy?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2011)

would you consider schools? i know you're FE qualified, but academies seem to be able to overlook that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 25, 2011)

Fucker. Keep looking and don't be too dispirited by not seeing anything immediately.

Job-hunting is horrible.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Job-hunting is horrible.



Tell me about it.

In the last two weeks I have had two good opportunities not offer me an interview!!! that sucks!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> would you consider schools? i know you're FE qualified, but academies seem to be able to overlook that.



that's my fallback.  but i don't particularly want to  go down that road


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2011)

If you are in education then there is that paper that has all the jobs, is it the guardian or the times (education suppliment) I forget, but when my ex partner was looking that was the only place they looked. And it worked.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2011)

better than the dole.  esp for not having gaps in your career.

job ads for January start will mostly have been and gone, because if they want someone already in a job, that person would have to give notice before half term. However, some people do give notice right at the last moment, so there may be a flurry of ads next week.  (This week is a washout. No one buys the TES on half term).

Also - supply agencies. day to day supply is a baptism of fire, especially if you're not used to classroom management of 30 adolescents... but you could pick up a term's placement quite easily. Money's not bad.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2011)

weltweit said:


> If you are in education then there is that paper that has all the jobs, is it the guardian or the times (education suppliment) I forget, but when my ex partner was looking that was the only place they looked. And it worked.


he's already posted the results of his TES job search.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

What TES is isn't that clear to non-teachers though.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2011)

maybe.  but if you know it as the times educational supplement, you'd know it as the TES first, cos that's what it's called, on the cover.







or more recently:


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

looked at guardian jobs too...

*sigh*

maybe it is time to go teach in japan


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

What sorta stuff are you looking for Shippy?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

to behonest i'm looking at everything IT. unfortunately some stuff asks for specialisms i just don't have.

primarily i teach web development stuff but i have taught basic programming and office.

recently  i've mainly  been either doing assessment  or  creating online assessment tools


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fucker. Keep looking and don't be too dispirited by not seeing anything immediately.
> 
> Job-hunting is horrible.





weltweit said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> In the last two weeks I have had two good opportunities not offer me an interview!!! that sucks!!


Tell me about it - I should have allegedly been starting something 'today', but it's all a bit vague from the agency and fuck knows if I'll ever even hear from them again.



Trying hard not to get despondent, think cheese on toast and a spliff might help...

At least you've got a trade Shippy - couldn't you theoretically do quite a few different things now you have your PGCE? You don't have to stick totally to the same subject if you're struggling - my mum was a lifelong music teacher despite her degree being in History followed by a PGCE.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2011)

Reed Education are actually pretty good for supply work, mostly long-term, and they do FE too.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

scifisam said:


> Reed Education are actually pretty good for supply work, mostly long-term, and they do FE too.


In theory you could in fact earn a fair bit if you get with some agencies.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> At least you've got a trade Shippy - couldn't you theoretically do quite a few different things now you have your PGCE? You don't have to stick totally to the same subject if you're struggling - my mum was a lifelong music teacher despite her degree being in History followed by a PGCE.



theoretically yes

however  i don't feel comfortable  that i can teach anything else


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> theoretically yes
> 
> however i don't feel comfortable that i can teach anything else


Supply in London will soon knock that out of you.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2011)

They'd be very unlikely to put you forward to teach anything else anyway.


----------



## hegley (Oct 25, 2011)

www.jobs.ac.uk and fejobs.com are both worth a look; also Reed up here certainly seem to advertise quite a lot of supply teaching posts.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

scifisam said:


> They'd be very unlikely to put you forward to teach anything else anyway.


Depends what it is and how desperate they are. Surely everyone's had supply teachers at school that weren't specialists in that subject before, even hired in ones?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

your talking about secondary and i'm FE    as far as i'm aware they still haven't  made it  so FE people can automatically teach  compulsory


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Depends what it is and how desperate they are. Surely everyone's had supply teachers at school that weren't specialists in that subject before, even hired in ones?



Yeah, but it's rare these days. The whole nature of supply teaching has changed - there's hardly any one-day cover any more because most schools deal with that in-house, with HTAs (higher teaching assistants), other teachers and floating cover supervisors covering very short absences.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

Honestly at least you have a trade, I'm sure you'll get at least some work.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 25, 2011)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, but it's rare these days. The whole nature of supply teaching has changed - there's hardly any one-day cover any more because most schools deal with that in-house, with HTAs (higher teaching assistants), other teachers and floating cover supervisors covering very short absences.



I find the opposite. Teachers can only be used for emergency cover now so every time someone goes on training for example, a daily supply comes in. I wouldn't wish daily supply on my worst enemy though, definitely only a very short term solution.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

nagapie said:


> I find the opposite. Teachers can only be used for emergency cover now so every time someone goes on training for example, a daily supply comes in. I wouldn't wish daily supply on my worst enemy though, definitely only a very short term solution.


Unless he was allowed in dressed as a Ninja with a real sword...


----------



## tarannau (Oct 25, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Top advice.



Yep, at the very least bring yourself to open up the cv again. And then make a start on reworking the painful thing.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2011)

nagapie said:


> I find the opposite. Teachers can only be used for emergency cover now so every time someone goes on training for example, a daily supply comes in. I wouldn't wish daily supply on my worst enemy though, definitely only a very short term solution.



Maybe it varies by borough. In Tower Hamlets and Walthamstow there's hardly any day supply at all, due to the aforementioned in-house measures (not just teachers).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Yep, at the very least bring yourself to open up the cv again. And then make a start on reworking the painful thing.


just had to  do that for bloody  internal review...

bit naff as it  was only  ever  meant  for  arse covering purpose

hummm...,  not something i'd send to anyone.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 25, 2011)

If you would be interested in teaching, be sure to keep an eye on Guardian Jobs, the local papers, CYP Now (Children and young people now magazine).

Apply for anything you think you would be able to do and start doing so NOW.  Unfortunately it is not the time to be resting on your laurels.  Use websites like monster, fish4jobs, totaljobs.com etc etc.  Do not go for days without looking, look on these sites every day, sign up to any e-mail notifications they offer which will notify you of jobs.  Also, do some sleuthing of local schools and see what jobs they might have.  Not every organisation will go for the big well known job websites so this is a great way of cancelling out competition.

I would say to not just go for teaching jobs but also try and look for jobs in other areas that you are skilled to work in.  After all, you don't have to stay in a job forever and you can always job hunt while working on a job should it not be your first choice.

Make sure your CV is in tip top condition; if you're unsure about it see if somebody in HR would be willing to look at it for you.  Or better still ask your boss to give you constructive feedback.  It's boring as fuck I know but worth it for sure.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

to be honest  i'm not really looking for advice on this thread

i teach on jobcentre funded courses   i have had  to cover more unemployment info than is safe for human tolerence


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

the "i'm shit at looking for jobs" isn't a lack of info it's a lack of internal motivation and a deep mix of cynicism and dread


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2011)

You've got good tech skills though?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

i have reasonable tech skills.  i'm good enough to know how shit i am


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 26, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> and i suck at job hunting
> 
> the company isn't doing so well so may not be any work come the new year.
> 
> ...


Have you tried placing your details on an employment agency's register?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 26, 2011)

not yet


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 29, 2011)

Come on shippy, you can do this, plus I bet you're not that shit really else you'd have been out of a job ages ago.

Everything will work out


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 29, 2011)

the whole thing is only a posibility  right at the mo.  my head of department was  a bit  pissed off about  some of the shit we have been going through  and   just said he  thinks  the main boss will just jack it in

on the bright side  unemploymet is getting so bad that  it may well be  soon more money  will go into retraining and i'll  have more work


----------



## Quartz (Oct 30, 2011)

Chin up, mate!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 4, 2012)

this is reering it's ugly head once more

right  fuck this  i really need to  do some proper  applying for jobs  this weekend.  maybe even tonight


----------



## october_lost (Jul 4, 2012)

Lot of restructures in HE atm. It would be worth looking on jobs.ac.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 4, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> this is reering it's ugly head once more
> 
> right fuck this i really need to do some proper applying for jobs this weekend. maybe even tonight


----------



## grit (Jul 5, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> this is reering it's ugly head once more
> 
> right fuck this i really need to do some proper applying for jobs this weekend. maybe even tonight


 
Would you consider moving away from education and doing technical support or something similar in IT?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah.  but  i'd  probably want to do it in a college or  uni   just  for  the  atmosphere.  well that and  the possibility of breaking back into teaching work.

might also  go down the  mres phd route.  but   i'm a little tentative about that


----------

